# My Friesian gelding



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So pretty =) How do you pronounce his name?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never actually heard it spoken by a native speaker to know 100%. :? But from what I gathered looking at Dutch names and pronounciations it's "CHI tsa". It's seems to be a popular Dutch first name.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

My lawd he is SO PRETTY! I LOVE Fresians, I am so jealous. It's ok, I forgive you for having my dream horse....:lol:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> My lawd he is SO PRETTY! I LOVE Fresians, I am so jealous. It's ok, I forgive you for having my dream horse....:lol:


Thanks! :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You own a stunning horse. Fun videos!


----------



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> My lawd he is SO PRETTY! I LOVE Fresians, I am so jealous. It's ok, I forgive you for having my dream horse....:lol:


I completely agree, but not sure if I'm able to forgive so easily. Maybe when I get one too, I'll be able to let it slide. Til then, I"m going to be rather upset. 

Beautiful, please go give him a kiss for me!

I love the face he gives you at the end of the rolling clip, like, "There are you happy?". Lol!


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a populair Dutch name for Friesians (I live in Holland). It's something like 'tchitse'.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Slowly loads him into my trailer *innocent smile* oh no this is the fresy from down the road *waves* :lol:*


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Wow i love his movement, i love friesians*.
*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He is so gorgeous! Can I trade you Vega for him?? hehehe


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

If he comes up missing and there is a appy in your pasture i have him.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

He is very beautiful. Your a lucky person!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I am lucky, but it took many years of work and saving all by myself to be able to have this dream of mine (after 20 years of dreaming). :wink:


----------

